# Essbare Fische auf Haweii



## Glattbutt (27. August 2015)

Moin Moin,

Ich bin im Moment auf haweii und war auch schon ein paar mal angeln mein Problem ist, dass ich keine Ahnung von den fischen hier habe, also welche man essen kann und welche nicht. Nach vielem Herumsuchen hab ich jetzt die arten bestimmt die ich gwfangen hab 
Das waren zum einen einige Drückerfische und zum anderen diverse Makrelen arten.
Und nu meine Frage kann man Drückerfische essen, und welche fische kann man hier generell essen.

Mfg.
Felix


----------



## Revilo62 (27. August 2015)

*AW: Essbare Fische auf Haweii*

Frag doch einfach mal einen Einheimischen, oder einen Koch in Deinem Hotel,da werden sie bestimmt geholfen 
Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:

aber sag mal, wird Hawaii oder Haweii geschrieben?


----------



## axelfred (27. August 2015)

*AW: Essbare Fische auf Haweii*

sind da nicht gerade die strände komplett voll mit sch***e


----------



## glavoc (27. August 2015)

*AW: Essbare Fische auf Haweii*

Hab`vor vielen Jahren mal auf BigIsland mit ner Handleine/Haspel recht viele Snapper eines Abends fangen können - diese kann ich auf jeden Fall empfehlen!!


----------



## smalls (28. August 2015)

*AW: Essbare Fische auf Haweii*

den Drückerfisch auf Hawaii zu essen kann eine gehörige Strafe kosten.

der humuhumunukunukuapua'a ist ähnlich der Wappentiere unserer Bundeländer zu sehen.

Jeder Baitshop kann Dir eine Übersicht, meist auch in laminierter Form geben, damit Du eine grobe Orientierung hast, was Du essen kannst und was nicht.

Wer mir bei solchen Fragen immer geholfen hat ist www.google.de


----------



## Justsu (28. August 2015)

*AW: Essbare Fische auf Haweii*



smalls schrieb:


> den Drückerfisch auf Hawaii zu essen kann eine gehörige Strafe kosten.
> 
> der humuhumunukunukuapua'a ist ähnlich der Wappentiere unserer Bundeländer zu sehen.


 
...in Meck-Pomm darf man kein Rindfleisch essen und in Niedersachsen und NRW stehen Strafen auf den Verzehr von Pferdefleisch?

Wenn man nach der Liste von Wollebre geht, darf man ja gar keinen Fisch dort essen!? Ciguatera-Vergiftungen sind meines Wissens nach relativ selten und hängen auch mit dem genauen Fangebiet zusammen... 

Ich würde mich an Deiner Stelle auch an den Fachhändler vor Ort oder andere einheimische Angler halten!

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Angler9999 (28. August 2015)

*AW: Essbare Fische auf Haweii*



smalls schrieb:


> den Drückerfisch auf Hawaii zu essen kann eine gehörige Strafe kosten.
> 
> der humuhumunukunukuapua'a ist ähnlich der Wappentiere unserer Bundeländer zu sehen.
> 
> ...



Du meinst Wahrzeichen. Jeder der USA Bundesstaaten hat ein Wahrzeichen. Hawaii hat den Drückerfisch. Übersetzt in Hawaiianisch ist das dann der ...


Der Fisch, der – ebenso wie der Picasso-Drückerfisch – auf hawaiisch Humuhumunukunukuāpua‘a heißt (übersetzt etwa: Drückerfisch mit einem Maul wie ein Schwein),[1] ist Staatsfisch des US-Bundesstaates Hawaiʻi.


----------



## AnglerHerbert (28. August 2015)

*AW: Essbare Fische auf Haweii*

Den Fisch solltest du dann schnell wieder ins Wasser werfen... Ich würde aber auch einen Einheimischen fragen was du essen kannst und was besser nicht...


----------



## smalls (28. August 2015)

*AW: Essbare Fische auf Haweii*

auf welcher Insel bist Du denn?

Maui kann der Angelshop in Lahaina Dir helfen.
Cooler Kerl.
da kommen die Oktopus Fischer ab und an vorbei um Ihre gefangenen Oktopusse an den Shop zu verkaufen.
Wenn Du die Köder nicht selber fangen willst, dann geh in den Shop. Lohnt sich. 

Oben vom Dragon teeth kann man gut auf Ulua gehen. (Stachelmakrele)
Black Rock ist eher schwer zugängig. Da kann Dir aber auch mal der ein oder andere Hai an den Haken gehen.
Kihei is auch immer nen Versuch wert.
Kauai kannst im Bereich Kokee auf Forelle gehen. Lizenz nicht vergessen.

So, ich hoffe das hilft.

PS. Zu Deiner ersten Frage, so habe ich auf Hawaii gelernt, alles was Silber glänzt schmeckt auch... ;-)


----------



## Glattbutt (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Essbare Fische auf Haweii*

Moin 

Nach langer Abwesenheit mal ein kleiner Bericht meiner Reise.
Die tips zu essbaren Fischen insbesondere die zum doktorfisxj waren sehr hilfreich.. ich hab nur Fische mitgenommen die ich kannte ..
Für den Rest hab ich mir dicke Handschuhe mitgenommen..
Auf Big Island hatte ich meinen größten Erfolg .. an einem Abend mehrere rote Snapper.. wenn auch nicht die größten ihrer Art waren sie dich sehr lecker ..
Im allgemeinen ein sehr schöner Urlaub allerdings war es nicht ganz leicht stellen zu finden bei denen man vom Ufer aus nicht nur  Aquarienfische fängt ... 

Vielen Dank nochmal für die netten und zahlreichen tips 

Lg Felix


----------



## JasonP (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Essbare Fische auf Haweii*

Ganz nach dem Motto " Lieber spät, als nie" |supergri


----------

